# Xxxx Gold



## DonC (6/11/11)

My first post here. I realise I am in a minority when I say I want to brew something like xxxx gold, but I have been drinking the stuff for years

and like it. I am up to 20 brews now, and getting slightly pissed off that I can't get it right.I have tried all sorts of cans and all sorts of 

enhancers and adjuncts, so I thought I would go back to basics, and read the can.
added the 200 dex and 200 malto but tastes shit.

Was thinking get rid of corn syrup and just go 400 - 500 dex

Any ideas, please, Don


----------



## kymba (6/11/11)

75% malt
25% dex (add after a day or two so your yeast aren't like scabby fat diabetics)
cluster @ 60 - 40 to 22ibu


----------



## Rowy (6/11/11)

I did one a little while back using a Mangrove Jacks Australian Bitter. A light malt pack from my LHBS, S05 and a Hallertau teabag. Not exact but to be honest not too far off. I wasn't keen on it but a mate that drinks Gold thought it was close.


----------



## dougsbrew (6/11/11)

youd want to look at your yeast, temperature control, us05 >20c, s189 more advanced. 
as kymba said cluster would help heaps, search this site plenty of info here.


----------



## bum (6/11/11)

Lots of people will probably want to tell you that you'll need to go all grain to make this kind of beer but the fact is that it is still _really_ hard even then. The big boys use processes that are often hard for us to replicate home. Your best best would be to grab a lager(style) kit you enjoy and either use a decent lager yeast (with proper temp control) or a good, clean ale yeast (still with proper temp control, cooler the better as long as the yeasties don't nod off). A lot of people speak highly of Morgans Blue Mountain Lager for this sort of thing.


----------



## yum beer (6/11/11)

coopers lager
500gm ldm
500gm coopers brewing sugar...not plain dex.
make to 21 litres
lager yeast at 12-13c
day 5 boil 2 litres water with 12gm cluster for 10min, add to fermenter
ferment and bottle when finished


----------



## QldKev (7/11/11)

I would not add 1kg to a kit, you will end up too strong, max 500g

Stolen from another site, but these sound on the mark


1. Morgans XXXX Gold to make 23 litres
Morgan's Queenslander Gold can
400 gm Dry Gold Blend Added Sugars
12 gm Cluster Finishing Hops
OG 1032 FG 1010
Colour 7.2 ebc
Alc/Vol 3.5 %
Note: If kegging add an extra 200gm of Dextrose per 23 litre batch to correct alcohol percentage.

2. Brewcraft XXXX Gold to make 21 litres
Brewcraft "Castlemaine Perkins Lager" (special limited release) can
Brewcraft No 42 Brewblend or Beer Converter Kit
Safale K - 97 Wheat Yeast
10 gm Saaz Hops

3. Brewcraft XXXX Gold Recipe Kit to make 21 litres
Castlemaine Perkins Lager can
Saflager Yeast S - 23
12 gm Cluster Hops
500 gm Dextrose
150 gm Powdered Corn Syrup

4. Brew Cellar XXXX Gold Recipe
Morgan's Queensland Gold can
500 gm Brew Cellar # 13 Special Gold Blend
12 gm Cluster Hops
Premium Lager Yeast.
Brew between 12 - 15 *C
% abv 3.5


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

Kev's the mid man. 

Another tip, if you don't mind spending around $10 then try the liquid yeast: Wyeast Danish Lager. It's very closely related to the yeasts that are used by the big 2 breweries, especially if you ferment it at around 14 then let it rise to around 18 at the end. At those temperatures, a single pack should be enough, just follow instructions and pour it in.


----------



## DonC (7/11/11)

Many thanks for all the replies. I should of mentioned that I am kegging (forced carbonation), and using controlled temp fermentation

Strangely, the best out of a bad bunch was Coopers Lager with 1 kg Brew Enhancer.


----------

